# Down to the Wire?



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

As per my other thread (Noob confirmed for PD), I am coming down 9/29 to pick up my 535xi.

Funny part is, last ship has left Bremerhaven according to the W&W schedule that could get it there on time. It could of left on Saturday to make it on the 28th. Isn't that cutting it a little close - perhaps that is just good logistics, but its been sitting at the port for 2+ weeks waiting on a ride.

According to W&W's tracking, they have no taken possession of the car yet. How quickly does it update once they have the car. Of course the BMW tracking is behind and still says its at the port  .

I'll have faith it will be there, but I assume I will be informed in enough time if it won't

So excited...


----------



## kaosweb (Aug 8, 2011)

*That's logistics for you...*

I just called again for the heck of it, and the 1-800 # says the car is in transit. It had to of left Saturday on the Integrity. She's getting ready to pull into South Hampton as scheduled in a few hours.

I am guessing the dates and times are UTC, so the 28th is actually the 27th for us?

:rofl:


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

W&W seeed to be on top of things when I was using the tracking. If your car is not an ED redelivery, it seems to run smoothly. I don't ever recall someone's PCD date being missed on a non ED car. Of course ED redeliverys are subject to factors outside BMW's control. N4S


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

My car arrived via the Integrity late last month. Arrived a day earlier than the itinerary had listed and cleared customs in one day


----------



## thedus (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm scheduled for the 29th as well, though my car's already in the country. And it did not come via a W&W ship, perhaps yours is traveling via a different company too and that's why its not showing up.


----------

